# My new coffee corner



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Had a new kitchen fitted and negotiated some prime space in it with SWMBO!



















Before I joined this forum I was perfectly happy with my Krups machine


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice space, well won, and nice set up...bit better than a krups machine.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Very smart , I like the wooden handles , are they std or did you change them ?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. The wooden handles were standard and I just lucked out with the tamper being a near perfect match.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

That is very nice!!!

Being new to all this - what is the coffee machine - make and model. Whilst I know these things have to function well it is a bonus when they look like that!

Thanks.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Eddiex said:


> That is very nice!!!
> 
> Being new to all this - what is the coffee machine - make and model. Whilst I know these things have to function well it is a bonus when they look like that!
> 
> Thanks.


Fracino Classico I think.

Grinder is a Eureka Mignon.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Fracino Classico I think.


Yep used to be called an Ariete didn't it?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Think so!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it a tank or plumbed? Lovely looking machine.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

It is an Ariete and is tank fed. I have had it for about 7 months and I have been very happy with it. However it stopped working on Thursday! The lights come on but the boiler is not heating up. I am taking it back to Fracino on Tuesday. They tell me that they have never had one back before with this fault and I have every confidence that they will sort it out whilst I wait.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Does the steam are leak?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> Does the steam are leak?


No


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I presume the pint glass is there to purge into. My steam arm doesn't leak either but I keep a small Tropicana bottle under it so I can blow out the condensate prior to steaming. It looks so 2-bob though that you won't see it in any pics I post!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I presume the pint glass is there to purge into. My steam arm doesn't leak either but I keep a small Tropicana bottle under it so I can blow out the condensate prior to steaming. It looks so 2-bob though that you won't see it in any pics I post!


Yeah I purge into the pint glass.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I see. I purge into the drip tray or mainly into a cloth


----------



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

Sweet setup


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

i purge into the milk jug,, its there anyway


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Ha - being new I did a search on Ariete and at first glance found this

http://www.masterminiatures.it/walk/ariete/img/ariete-01.jpg

Maybe the coffee version is as robust!


----------



## Andypen (May 31, 2016)

I have just bought a classico myself and my only criticism is the fact that when I have two Latte cups the right one gets in the way of the brewing lever, have you got any tips?


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks gorgeous, I love the wooden handles.


----------

